# Measuring spoons from Greg Watson.com



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

I recieved my measuring spoons I got from greg watsons site today. However, they are really weird. Instead of labeled in tablespoons or fractions or whatever, they are labeled Smidgen, which is the smallest, Pinch, which is the middle, and Dash which is the biggest. Does anyone else own these spoons and know what the actual measurements are? Which spoon should I use for what gallon tank. I have a 10 and a 30 and plan on dosing dry nitrates and phosphates.

Thanks

MantisX


----------



## James.......... (Feb 8, 2004)

*Dash, Pinch, Smidgen*

These little measuring spoons are commonly found in cooking equipment stores. A lot of cooks refer to "add a dash of this, or a pinch of that" when describing a recipe. The little spoons are designed for cooks who aren't so confident in their abilities.

A Dash is 1/8 of a Teaspoon
A Pinch is 1/16 of a Teaspoon
A Smidgen is 1/32 of a Teaspoon

Hope this help you measure out your dry fertilizer chemicals.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

1/8 teaspoon KNO3 in 10 gallons is 10ppm NO3. 1/8th is approximately .6grams.


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok, how about phosphates? Great info by the way. Im printing it out and hanging it above my aquarium until I get it :lol:


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Or should I continue dosing phosphates in the liquid form?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

well, .05 grams of KH2PO4 is 1ppm in 10 gallons. .05 grams is about .0113 of a teaspoon, thats about 1/100th of a teaspoon. You are better of mixing up a stock solution. I jsut did that today, ironically. 2.6grams of KH2PO4 in 500ml water is 1ppmPO4 per 10ml solution. 2.6 grams is about .56teaspoon. I am basing all of this from Chuck Gadd's desktop calculator. DOwn load it free  here  You can also use the Fertilator here at APC


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome Dennis. Those phosphate calculations will help me alot. Also the plants you sent me are getting out of control lol. Im trimming every other day it seems. On the plus side though, it knocked my green water into next year and looks great!

Thanks Dennis and James. Vital Info!!

MantisX


----------

